# Whats your favorite dog breed?



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2009)

How about it, anybody else got a patch pirate guardian? This is my one year old baby - South African Boerboel. Just had his first birthday & he's pushing 140.


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 8, 2009)

That's a nice looking dog.

I actually have 4 dogs.

1 Red & White Siberian Husky
1 English Bull Dog
1 Yorkshire Terrier 
and 1 Mutt!

I have to say that the Mutt is the best dog I have EVER had!


----------



## The Spider Silva (Mar 8, 2009)

My family has two dogs: German Shepherd(actually a king shepherd) and a rotty/shepherd mix. I've actually got a lot of favorite dogs and im an aspiring dog breeder. My favorite dog is the Presa Canario which is more of a rare breed but really cool. I also love pitbulls and Dogo Argentinos and of course my doggies.


----------



## stonerman (Mar 8, 2009)

I love dogs, I actually have 2 myself, a black lab, and her son, a cross between a malimute and black lab, hes massive going onto 160.


----------



## The Spider Silva (Mar 8, 2009)

stonerman said:


> I love dogs, I actually have 2 myself, a black lab, and her son, a cross between a malimute and black lab, hes massive going onto 160.


Malimute and black lab sounds like a cool mix! Whats his coat color like?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 8, 2009)

I have had so many dogs over the years that it would be impossible to pick a favorite breed. Golden Retrievers are great dogs; German Shepherds are great dogs, if you get a pure Cocker Spaniel that is not from an inbred line they can be amazingly fantastic and very entertaining dogs and they can have one of the most powerful senses of smell/tracking abilities you will ever find, Labradors of any color are great, one of my present dogs is a Beagle, a black and tan variety, and he is a warm loving totally friendly guy who loves my cat even though you would expect that being a hunting dog he wouldn&#8217;t. The only problem with him is his bark. It is an ULTRA-LOUD bugle bark that will deafen you if he lets loose inside. He likes to spend nights outside when it is not cold and he runs all night long chasing deer and rabbits and raccoons and various other animals and barks all night long. You can hear him from a mile away so if you have neighbors close a Beagle might upset them.

But for all the dogs I have had none have been better that the Heinz 57 varieties I have had, the mutts. I have taken in numerous mixed breed dogs over the years and they all have ranked right up there with the very best of any purebred dog I have ever had and some were more intelligent and were more connected and more loving than the others. 

A breed that I have never owned but I am very familiar with because my neighbor has one, and her dog thinks she lives here, is a Malamute. They are highly intelligent but they are like cats in that they know what you are saying but they play dumb if there is not enough in it for them to do what you say. You can take them to obedience school and they will ace it, they will beat all the other dogs hands down and then you can bring them home and TRY to show your wife or girlfriend or friend or neighbor what your dog can do and they will stand there with a look on their face like they are dumber than a stump. 

In class they have the motivation to show up the other dogs, and yes they are intelligent enough to think like that and be driven by things like that, but later if they do not see there being enough in it for them they will appear to be an idiot savant minus the savant part. 

They are very loving and make horrible watch or guard dogs. If a psychotic axe yielding murderer showed up at your door in the middle of the night if a Malamute had thumbs it would likely unlock and open the door for the murderer just to have a chance to make friends with someone new and to hopefully get some attention. 

My neighbor&#8217;s Malamute, who I nicknamed Big Girl because she weighs 135 pounds, loves everyone and everything. She will hold my cat down with one of her big grizzly bear sized paws and lick it and clean it. 

The one real drawback to a Malamute is they are winter/snow dogs and their coats put off an oil so snow and water does not stick to them so they stay warm when it is cold and they can and will become very odoriferous if you do not bathe them OFTEN. I sometimes alter her nickname and call her Big Stinks because she can smell worse than an Alabama garbage dump at high noon in the middle of summer on a windless day. 

The mute part of the name fits them very well since they hardly ever bark. They are an extremely quiet breed of dog for the most part. About the only sounds the Malamute I know makes is when she &#8216;talks&#8217; to me. She has created her own language and taught it to me. Through a series of moans and groans and snorts and body motions she literally tells me what she wants. She also somehow learned to nod/shake her head to say yes or no. I know that sounds unbelievable but I noticed that she started doing it one day and a few weeks later her owner came over and asked me how long it took me to teach Big Dog to nod yes or shake her head no and I told her she picked it up herself and my neighbor to this day does not believe me and tells people that she is positive that I had to have taught it to her dog. 

The dog likes carrots but likes other types of treats more and you can show her both and then ask her do you want a carrot and show her the carrot and she will shake her head no and then do the same with a different treat that she prefers and she will nod yes. If you only offer her one type of treat so she knows there is no choice to make she will nod yes to whatever you offer to her.

I can only believe that she observed people and when one would go to say the kitchen and ask another do you want something to drink and they would say no and shake their head or say yes and nod the dog is intelligent enough to remember the words no and yes and put them together with the head movements she has seen people make and then copied them. 

It is the same thing if she is in my home and I ask her if she wants to go out, she will nod yes or shake her head no. If I want her to go out and tell her to go out and she doesn&#8217;t want to she will nod no. When I persist in telling her to go outside she will then go into her dumb act and act like she doesn&#8217;t have a clue what I am saying. If I keep telling her to go out she then goes into her sweet little girl act and makes silly noises and funny body movements and acts all goofy like she is saying look how cute I am, wouldn&#8217;t you rather have me inside with you or maybe to her it is more like a child that has done something wrong and to not be punished they act all cute and try to melt the heart of their parent or parents. Either way she knows what she is doing and she will play you like a fiddle if you let her get away with it. 

They are not good dogs for someone who is less than intelligent themselves because they will never understand the dog and if someone is the impatient type they also are not a good choice because they have minds and wills of their own and they will push you and test you and work you and you will get frustrated, but to me that all adds to their charm and mystique. 

But again their major drawback is their odor. Having one is somewhat like being with a woman with something less than impressive hygiene in that once you get past the odor you've got it licked.


----------



## yamin (Mar 10, 2009)

i have a German Shepard... 2nd 1 of the breed.... they r gr8....
also just gt a black lab pup..... her tail never stops wagging...


----------



## BeenBurned (Mar 12, 2009)

I drove down the Baja" for the winter a couple o' years ago...Mexico has a horrible stray problem! So after running into this same dog all over LaPaz I nabbed Her and eventually brought her back with me. 
She is a whippet/JR terrier mix 4-5 yrs old her ears are tore up and she is a scrapper...loves to hunt and kill shit so I named her Angel
Anyways 7 months after returning a gas leak caused our house to explode and burn...I was pretty fucked up and disoriented and it was that mutt that got me to the door and urged me to open it (I was done livin')
I owe my life to that little....Angel


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 12, 2009)

i have a 6month old pit puppy. shes a good lil dog so far


----------



## sw33tganjababe (Mar 12, 2009)

i have 4 miniature pinschers....2 black and rust, 2 fawns. They have the most powerful legs EVER..........and when they sleep they like to pull blankets over their heads and wrap it around them....


----------



## The Spider Silva (Mar 12, 2009)

sw33tganjababe said:


> i have 4 miniature pinschers....2 black and rust, 2 fawns. They have the most powerful legs EVER..........and when they sleep they like to pull blankets over their heads and wrap it around them....


 
Haha yeah a lot of small terrier type dogs do that. Probably since they were bred to dig and kill little critters.


----------



## Jamiie (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have to say Akita's, I use to have one. They are beautiful dogs, really smart too. But now I have Bloodhounds, puppies and full grown. Selling the puppies, they were born on Jan 1st this year.


----------



## tylerjones553 (Dec 22, 2011)

German Shepherds and Labradors are my favorite and I also like Rottweilers and Collies a lot. I'm not a fan of small dogs at all but they are cute


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 22, 2011)

I wanna get an alaskan malamute


----------



## DOOZY (Dec 22, 2011)

, old English bulldog,french bulldog, dutch hound,mini pincher ,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2011)

I haven't seen this thread in quite a while !


----------



## munk (Dec 22, 2011)

cane corso and presa canario are my favourite breeds.but can you guess what breed my dog is


----------



## dr nonothing (Dec 22, 2011)

german shep here, great dogs!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2011)

I love shar-pei's and I love mastiffs...... I got a beagle though, lol.


----------



## jackielegs (Dec 23, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How about it, anybody else got a patch pirate guardian? This is my one year old baby - South African Boerboel. Just had his first birthday & he's pushing 140.


I have heard a bit about them...just never had the oportunity to meet one. GORGEOUS dog! !

Mines a sweet am staff mix....pound hound .... My little lover boy!


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 23, 2011)

Pitbull terrier, staffordshire bull terrier and english bull terriers.
Think i got a thing for terriers. Own a red staffy and hes a beaut.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Retrievers... By far the smartest, gentlest, loving dog I've ever owned.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Dec 23, 2011)

I have five dogs two jack russells and two catahoula bulldogs and one dog thats three quarters jack,
one quarter german shepard really little puppie but I have to say the Jack russells even though they are high energy dogs, they are the most superior breed when it comes to strenth speed and smarts they can get kind of stubborn.


----------



## SeedtheWorld (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a pack of pitbulls, 2 male, 2 female. You may need a wetsuit if you break they'll lick you to death.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 24, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Golden Retrievers... By far the smartest, gentlest, loving dog I've ever owned.


goldens are most like children. i miss my golden. he used to sit on my lap while i drove. sometimes i would let him drive too. he was that smart.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2011)

German shephard or husky, awesome animals to have but definetely , high energy breeds.the husky more so.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 24, 2011)

i own a blue nose fawn and white pure breed american pitbull terrier 

very intelligent


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 24, 2011)

Dashund smooth hair.


----------



## JEEP1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ihave a blue pit,hes my best friend in the hole world.pits and rottys are my favs iv had huskys goldens iirish setters,german sephards,black labb rotty cross,anb still have to say pitts are my fav.

peace JEEP1


----------



## lazienfat (Dec 25, 2011)

Boxers and dobermans!


----------

